# Revell 1:48 Swift Boat



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I built this using the Revell re-issue in 2006. The original model is from the 1960's and apparently this model was originally motorisied, so there was no interior detail. All of the interior was scratchbuilt using the few photos I found online and details supplied by an uncle who served on one of these in 1971. Everything in the interior is scratchbuilt except for the radio, that is a CB from a 1:24 car kit that was redressed. I printed various river charts of the Viet Nam River system as well as vintage Playboy centerfolds, which are censored in these images. I created the control panel details using decals made from photos of the actual controls.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_08982.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_08991.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_09011.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_09021.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_09032.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_09082.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_0909.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_0910.JPG


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That's very cool, I've never seen this built up before. The maps and centerfolds are a nice touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice work. I like it a lot.....Cheers Mark


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Kenlee,
That looks great. Thanks for posting as this will help me with the wheel house on mine. I am working on the same kit but making it a salvage vessel in service as a Sea Scout ship in a red, white and blue scheme.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Nice!! * :thumbsup:

I like the centerfolds as well. Well done!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its actually an old Monogram kit from the 60s. It was issued with a Command Junk, RAG patrol boat, and the Swift Boat. The Swift and RAG boat have been reissued a couple times but not the Junk. Im not sure if they were ever motorized or not but there never was any interior.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are 2 WIP shots of my Sea Scout Swift Boat refit in progress. Even a plaid bunk cover and B&W checker floor tile. Homemade inkjet decals

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/45407

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/45406


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice, love the plaid bunk and checkerboard floor.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent work, Kenlee. I got this kit on ebay last year, the original 1960's Monogram version, found there was a part missing, Monogram sent me the part, and I started building it, but then I put it to one side so I'm feeling guilty now. 
I've looked at as many photos as I could find, and most show the deck, and particularly the area around the over-under mortar/MG, to have usually been strewn with extra fuel drums, tarpaulins, and all sorts of things, so mine might not be as neat as yours when I eventually finish it. The lack of crew figures is a shame, isn't it?


----------

